# Standing On Another Tiel's Back?



## spiko (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi All,

This morning I was enjoying the usual antics of my two male tiels sharing a large swing. They are usually pretty happy when they do this although sometimes there is a quick beak tussle over who gets the side closest to the window. At one point Sadie (yes, a male - 1 year) began singing and the younger male Spiko (6 mos) climbed up on Sadies back. It was the funniest sight..a pair of stacked tiels singing and swinging on a large swing. Sadie kept singing and looked oblivious to the fact that Spiko was sitting on him. When Sadie wouldn't stop singing Spiko tried to bite the back of his neck (I don't think it was preening but maybe?)

Finally Sadie, still singing, climbed off the swing onto the top of the cage and walked across the cage top with Spiko still riding on his back like a feathered cowboy riding a horse! (Should have named them Tonto and Silver...HI HO

Is this some kind of flirtation or mating gesture even though these are most likely two males...(they are both Pieds but they also are very vocal, make heart shaped wings, beat their wings and beak bang)

Or is this some kind of competitive, flock ranking, "top" bird" (literally) kind of thing?

Thanks for your thoughts and advice.

Lauryn


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's mating behavior! The bird on top probably hasn't figured out the tail-rubbing part yet.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep. They'll be mating properly once they figure it out. My two boys do it all the time.


----------



## eXc (Sep 4, 2009)

could it just be domination? I know that is the case in other animals (dogs, rabbits) they do it to dominate, not cause they are confused (Strange eh?)


----------



## Cockatiel1212 (Dec 13, 2009)

have they been DA tested?? the one on the bottem is most likely female


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Cockatiel1212 said:


> have they been DA tested?? the one on the bottem is most likely female


My two are definitely boys (DNA tested) and they have been constantly mating lately. They started in Spring so I'm guessing they want to breed and they'll just "make do" with whatever's or whoever's available.  I'm guessing that's what could be happening with Spikos tiel's.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha thats funny.. Cheeky will often put his foot up on Chips head, but he has never really 'climbed on board' before (thank goodness!) lol. But thats usually because Chip gets cranky and sends him packin'.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

cheekyboy said:


> Haha thats funny.. Cheeky will often put his foot up on Chips head, but he has never really 'climbed on board' before (thank goodness!) lol. But thats usually because Chip gets cranky and sends him packin'.


Mine did that too at the beginning. He would put one foot on the others back and then get told off. He's a VERY willing participant these days however and often invites it. He even acts like a female by crouching down and making odd noises. He's definitely a boy... a possibly confused one, but still a boy.  I feel like I have to knock every time I walk into the lounge room lately.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Cockatiel1212 said:


> have they been DA tested?? the one on the bottem is most likely female


Nope, doesn't mean it's female at all.

I have two males that are strongly bonded to each other and they "mate" all the time..


----------



## spiko (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I can see that Spiko, at 6 mos, is discovering so much about himself and his world and I guess he just discovered mating behavior but doesn't quite know what to do with it yet. 

Just curious, since I have not had these birds sexed....if Sadie is a female, would he beak bang and sing in the morning? He is a much more mellow bird than Spiko, hisses more, and seems to only sing when he wants Spiko's attention. At that point he seems to lower his head and body which is why I think Spiko was able to climb on top of him.

Any comments on that?

Thanks!

Lauryn


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Anything's possible, but Sadie sounds male to me. Beak banging is boy behaviour.


----------

